# Sneak Peak of R. Scott's Theater



## Seawater (Apr 23, 2013)

My theater is nearing completion. Next Wednesday, June 26, Home Depot is going to install the carpet. Have a few minor electrical issues to take care of (not sure if I like the white outlets). My components which are just basically my 7.1 Yamaha receiver, Panny Blu Ray, and cable outlet are going to be installed behind the screen wall. My Jamestown screen is going to be shipped this week.

So for the 1st time I hooked up my Epson 5020 and the Panny bluray last night. Put in the new bluray Die Hard. Not to watch. Just to look. After some easy adjustments I centered the projection on the wall. Mind you again there is no screen. What amazed me is how good the image looked on the black wall. I have to admit a grin came across my face. Look forward to seeing the real deal when completed....


----------



## Mike Edwards (Mar 10, 2011)

congratulations. Good to see all your hard work coming together. and yeah, a lot of projectors look REALLY good on a dark screen. a charcoal grey screen is actually one of the best you can have vs. a white screen


----------



## ALMFamily (Oct 19, 2011)

Nice mate! :T

Looking forward to seeing pictures of the completed room. I remember shooting to a black wall as well. When I got the screen finished and installed, I was astounded how much more colors popped - you are in for a real treat!


----------



## mcascio (Dec 5, 2010)

Ahh yes. We've all been there. Shiny new projector, unfinished room, must see what it looks like on the wall at all costs.

It looks like things will be quickly coming together for you shortly. Congrats!


----------



## B- one (Jan 13, 2013)

That looks very bright will be great picture when you get your screen. Great job so far.


----------



## NBPk402 (Feb 21, 2012)

Looks like you will be enjoying your theater very soon... Can't wait to see some more pics.


----------



## Morpheus (May 13, 2013)

Looks great so far! What size screen did you order? 

Please post more pictures as you continue finishing your HT! It looks great so far!


----------



## orion (Sep 18, 2009)

Very nice. Your next few weeks will be full. Enjoy your movies . I am interested in hearing your thoughts of the black wall vs the new screen. Enjoy


----------

